# Dried Cranberry and Apple Chutney



## kitchenelf (Nov 18, 2004)

Dried Cranberry and Apple Chutney

This is a “do ahead” recipe and needs to be made at least 2 days before using.  Will keep in the refrigerator for 1 month and can be frozen for 2 months.

Mixture #1
Pinch of salt
3/4 Cup dried Stoneridge Orchard Dried Cranberries
1 TBS cornstarch
2 TBS cold water

Mixture #2
2 tsp. minced garlic
1 Cup minced onions
5 Cups tart apples, peeled and diced (Granny Smith)

Mixture #3
1/2 Cup light brown sugar
1/4 Cup plus 2 TBS white wine vinegar (or 6 TBS)
1/4 tsp. each dry mustard, ground allspice, ground ginger, 
red pepper flakes, ground cloves

Mixture #1 – Mix these ingredients together

Mixture #2 – Bring these ingredients to a boil over high heat in a non-reactive pan.

Mixture #3 – Simmer 10-12 minutes uncovered or until apples are tender stirring occasionally.  Add Mixture #1 to pan and cook until Dried Stoneridge Orchard Cranberries have plumped up (should take about 2-4 minutes).  

Makes 3 cups
Can be served either at room temperature or chilled – I prefer room temp.

This is excellent with turkey, smoked chicken or duck confit.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 20, 2004)

I bet you could serve that over warm brie. Put the brie in the oven 350 for about 10 min, warm up the chutney, pour over brie, toss some almonds over, serve with crackers.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 21, 2004)

This sounds delish, Elf!!!  And, Deb, I love your idea!  I'd bet that is scrumptuous!


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2004)

yep, that would be a perfect idea!!!!!


----------

